# SMS alert



## QeeR (Oct 25, 2010)

*SMS alert to Mobile*

How do u send an SMS alert to mobile phone whenever u receive an email... Can this be done with php?


----------



## RBX (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this facility can't be controlled by the user unless the mail provider supports this because it'll require access to your mailbox.

(just my logical opinion, no idea if this is actually possible)


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, its possible.

It is necessary that you get access to the mailbox. This can be done with PHP. Once you have this, all you have to do is but a bulk SMS account and setup the API with your script.

Create Your Own Mail Script With PHP and IMAP

PHP: IMAP - Manual

If your mail provider does not give IMAP or POP3 access, you can buy a domain name for Rs. 400 per year, and hosting for 1000 per year. Bulk SMS gateway will cost you 2 or 3 K per year again.

Best is to check if you email provider is giving such features at any premium cost.


----------



## lilovirus (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: SMS alert to Mobile*

You can achieve this functionality in follow ways:

1) You need to have access to send sms using http interface, so as soon as you receive you can send alert to mobile
2) you can receive email on mobile itself and create sms in inbox, this require gprs on mobile.

3) find free sms sending script and use this on desktop to send sms on email arrival.



QeeR said:


> How do u send an SMS alert to mobile phone whenever u receive an email... Can this be done with php?


----------

